# cheap snake hooks



## webbo10 (Nov 23, 2009)

i bought 2 golf clubs from the local tip shop and cut the ends off.then a trip to bunnings to get some hook ends,and locked them in with some knead it....toal coast of 2 snake hooks cost me less than $10 bucks


----------



## dazzarama (Nov 23, 2009)

thats cheap


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

I really should make some just incase i ever need them


----------



## serpaint (Nov 23, 2009)

great idea webbo. must keep that one on file.


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn, great idea. Seen this floating around before but they welded it. I am looking into buying a full size hook in the next couple of weeks too, might make a couple!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 24, 2009)

All my hooks for catching are made from golf clubs ..hubby cut and welded ...perfect and all in all cost 10 bucks and I have around 5 different types ..


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a plastic coathanger, heaps of those in my cupboard! Perfect for tigers  (jokes)

Always good to see peoples ideas! It's like a cheap-eats guide....very handy


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 24, 2009)

Going to hit up the local tip shop today! Pretty keen to get some decent sized hooks.


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually, how does one use Knead It for this? Not really sure how to use it.


----------



## voodoo (Nov 24, 2009)

My favorite feild (elapid) hook is made from top half of a fishing rod, and 6mm steel bent into a V shape, tennis racket grip tape on the handle. Very light weight and easy to control.
All my others are golf shafts with tent pegs bent to shape for hooks.

When i have a bit of spare cash...ill treat myself to a midwest 40 inch hook from the states....they look real nice.


----------



## gavinator (Nov 24, 2009)

james - Knead it is a two part compound once the two are mixed together it goes hard aradite 

Voodoo- do you mean the handle including grip or tip of the fishing rod sounds like a good item either way


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 24, 2009)

gavinator: So it's a matter of mixing the knead it and then whacking it on the threads of the hooks and forcing it in?


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 24, 2009)

And which knead it? They are quiet a few by the looks of it.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 24, 2009)

I tried and tested some expensive, commercially available hooks, and they were weak as! Bent under the weight of a python being hooked. Made my own, strong as iron, and very happy they can support a bulky python. Sounds like you guys are resourceful and capable of producing quality hooks as well.


----------



## kensai (Nov 28, 2009)

I make mine from telescopic hiking poles, much eaiser to carry than a golf club


----------



## ScalyMung (Nov 28, 2009)

kensai i did the same bought it from cheap as chips 4 a couple of bucks like u said nice & compact & light weight
Deano


----------



## jamesthegeek (Dec 6, 2009)

Made some up, work great. Only problem is you can actually unscrew the hooks, I guess that's handy? Swap out for bigger/smaller hooks etc?


----------



## kensai (Dec 6, 2009)

Try gluing the hooks in with liquid nails


----------



## jamesthegeek (Dec 6, 2009)

Was thinking liquid nails actually, a lot cheaper, but the knead it works GREAT it just has the ability to be unscrewed!


----------

